# rainbow bunnies



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 9, 2012)

i lost my dearrex-(hapy-daze)- january 03,2012-monday,,she was terminaland had many medical problems and medications,( e-culini,pasturella,pnuemonia,foot abcess,s,--fur loss,etc..),--i hand fed her for the past several months,,-her weight was improving-and all symtoms of illness were clearing up--i spent many hours a day with her--for months--,,-after my heart attack in march my only wish was to out-live my critters--my wish is coming true but the pain is worse than a heart attack--hapy daze resides in a shrine with her mom and sister (little boxes)--sometimes when we play god we get handed our head,,--all we can do is keep caring for these little guys--no matter the outcome--sincerely james wallerray::innocent


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 9, 2012)

James- I am so sorry for your loss, made more difficult by the extensive nursing and loving that you gave her. Know in your heart you did everything and she passed away in your care knowing that you loved her with all of your heart. She is at the bridge free of pain, a new healthy body, waiting for the day she will see you again. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 9, 2012)

thank you for your response,,yes-you are correct-the time i afforded to her was incredible,-i found myself asking her to be excused for the restroom..-i try not to think about my disabilities,,after the e.c scare she was left without use of her front legs--she had special arranged area/bed for independent functioning--i miss working with her-,and having atleast out-lived hapydaze--i know my wish was heard-,i may have yet a future--i hope this makes somekinda sense,,as i need some solice,,sincerely james waller


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 9, 2012)

James we never know when our time is up all we can do is our very best to be our best. You did your best for Hapydaze and I know she knew that. just remember, she'll be at the bridge waiting for you some day. I am sorry you lost your fur baby, it's always hard to say goodbye.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 9, 2012)

We all need a reason for getting up in the morning and putting one foot in front of the other. There is NOTHING like the unconditional love of an animal. They love us without preconseived ideas or conditions, just for us. The days will seem empty for awhile without her needs and care. I hope that you have other animals that can benefit from your incredible love and compassion. Your actions have been noticed not only by us at RO but also by God.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 9, 2012)

We all need a reason for getting up in the morning and putting one foot in front of the other. There is NOTHING like the unconditional love of an animal. They love us without preconseived ideas or conditions, just for us. The days will seem empty for awhile without her needs and care. I hope that you have other animals that can benefit from your incredible love and compassion. Your actions have been noticed not only by us at RO but also by God.


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 9, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 10, 2012)

:yeahthat: I hate this part of the forum, but, you gotta love the little buggers.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you for all the support at rabbits online..-the end of the life cycle is very hard to accept,,but that we will...-a very odd thing is that i have been gone twice before..first time i was told my job was-not done and the second time after my heart attack (-3-28-2011-)--i awoke so content-and never thought of an end of/to my life..,isn,t that odd..i love life and am in no hurry to go anywhere--just care for my critters..you are right --gotta love em--sincerely james waller


----------



## JimD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss James.

It's hard to explain, but sometimes so easy to understand, why our furkids give us reason to continue on in life.

Binky free Happy-daze.
We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 9, 2012)

*james waller wrote: *


> i lost my dearrex-(hapy-daze)- january 03,2012-monday,,she was terminaland had many medical problems and medications,( e-culini,pasturella,pnuemonia,foot abcess,s,--fur loss,etc..),--i hand fed her for the past several months,,-her weight was improving-and all symtoms of illness were clearing up--i spent many hours a day with her--for months--,,-after my heart attack in march my only wish was to out-live my critters--my wish is coming true but the pain is worse than a heart attack--hapy daze resides in a shrine with her mom and sister (little boxes)--sometimes when we play god we get handed our head,,--all we can do is keep caring for these little guys--no matter the outcome--sincerely james wallerray::innocent


when i wrote this-above-i was seeking solice,-today-2-9-12- my last rex of this litter has past--her name is gray-(majestic),-perhaps with a broken heart,or heart disease,..-since her sister,s passing--grays behavior was very down-requiring more and more attention,,i am not a specialist,nor do i try to be--i am howeverthe first line of defence for all my critters..these twowere not together for about a year-because hapydaze had special needs and care--,they resided in condo-luxury apts./window seatswith view-and each other--i believe they were telepathic or something--nothing could have prepared me for this scenario,,but i stay the course--and am very careful now of what i pray for,,--gray will be placed in the shrine with hapydaze,red,and their mom-(velvatine)--,,sincerely james waller--keep caring,and giving of yourself,-its all worth it....:innocentray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 10, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. As the First Line of Defense for our Critters, their loss hits us the hardest. But their unconditional love is truly worth it. 

Definitely agree, it's truly worth it being that first line.

K


----------

